# Graphene Gate Opens the Door to Smaller, Faster, Less Toxic Electronics



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Graphene Gate Opens the Door to Smaller, Faster, Less Toxic Electronics.

*A team of researchers at UCLA has developed a new way to make super-fast graphene transistors that are comparable to transistors that use more expensive (and toxic) materials. If successful commercially, the new graphene based technology could play a key role in energy conservation and waste reduction related to the rising tide of electronic devices in the world.*

-- Tom


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It was just a matter of time before they figured it out. They were pretty sure when they discovered Graphene that this could be done.


----------

